# New Nikon 18-200 VR II vs. original Nikon 18-200 VR



## shadowlands

This is mostly for the people who already own the original Nikon 18-200 VR. Will you take a loss, sell your original, and buy the updated version?
Stay put, or make the jump? Why?


----------



## inTempus

The new VRII is meeting with mixed reviews.  There have been two problems reported with the new lens.  First, it doesn't have a true 200mm focal length.

Thread here

And it now has problems with shavings in the bodies.  There are lots of reported cases of this problem as well, it's pretty wide spread.

Thread here

Any gains in clarity wouldn't off-set (IMHO) the problems with the lens.  Right now Nikon is denying the shavings in the body are a problem.  As such, they continue to manufacture and sell defective lenses.  I would wait until Nikon at least acknowledges the problem and fixes it before I would drop that kind of cash on a new lens.


----------



## Dao

From what I read (I do not own Nikon camera), the new version is better for full frame camera since it is optically better than the old one at the corner of the image.

Edit: Never mind ... I think I mis-read the title and thought it was 70-200mm


----------



## KmH

The 18-200 mm, in either version, has the worst barrel distortion and is the worst value in Nikon's current lens lineup, IMO.

With the complex barrel distortion at the short end and soft focus at the long end, I recommend selling and replacing it with better glass.


----------



## coreduo

How about my Nikon 300mm VR Zoom macro, InTempus?


----------



## KmH

This is one of Nikon's best lens values! :thumbup: But, it does not have a macro capability.

AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED from Nikon


----------



## dhilberg

Both versions of the 18-200 are almost identical. Differences? The new 18-200 has a tab to look the zoom at 18mm, and the VR lettering is gold, not red. Those are the only differences. Despite popular misconception, both lenses have the same VR system (VR II). Optically they are identical. There's no point in upgrading.

I sold mine over the summer and haven't looked back. It's a good for what it is, but as KmH points out it has some major optical drawbacks.

InTempus: I think you're talking about the Nikon 70-200 VRII.


----------



## Formatted

> I would wait until Nikon at least acknowledges the problem and fixes it before I would drop that kind of cash on a new lens.


 
Bandwagon....


----------



## inTempus

dhilberg said:


> InTempus: I think you're talking about the Nikon 70-200 VRII.


Oops.

Carry on.


----------



## shadowlands

Wasn't looking for advice on a new lens to replace mine.
I love my 18-200 VR. It's my baby!
I was talking about current owners of the original... will you stay put or head towards the newer model.
I like the "lock". Tamron spoiled me back in the days. 
I do a lot of hiking/travel photography and that's why this is my main lens.
It's prefect for what I do.


----------



## Psycho

I have the old 18-200mm. It's my first lens, and I've been using it for about a month now. 
I've always thought the images when zoomed in were always soft, but people were saying it was my own noobie-ness that caused it and I didn't know how to shoot properly with it.

One thing that annoys me is the lens keeps moving, when I have it slung around my shoulder walking around, the barrel often extends itself out. And when shooting upwards with zoom, the barrel always shrinks back down, meaning I have to hold it with my hand all the time (not a problem at the extents though). I am considering selling this lens and getting something else. Having seen the comments here, it probably won't be the newer 18-200


----------



## dhilberg

Psycho said:


> I have the old 18-200mm. It's my first lens, and I've been using it for about a month now.
> I've always thought the images when zoomed in were always soft, but people were saying it was my own noobie-ness that caused it and I didn't know how to shoot properly with it.
> 
> One thing that annoys me is the lens keeps moving, when I have it slung around my shoulder walking around, the barrel often extends itself out. And when shooting upwards with zoom, the barrel always shrinks back down, meaning I have to hold it with my hand all the time (not a problem at the extents though). I am considering selling this lens and getting something else. Having seen the comments here, it probably won't be the newer 18-200



Yep, that's called zoom creep. My 18-200 crept also. If it was at the 18mm or 200mm position it didn't, but anything in between and it would.

I think most zooms eventually develop creep to some extent, except internal zooming lenses. Some are worse than others though. My Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 has developed some slight creep in the past month or so, after owing it for about 8 months.


----------

